# Abduction Of Diserae (7of9) Phillips  Please Read!!



## Rick Wade (Nov 18, 2004)

The following is quoted off of Kenpo Net.


This is no Joke, Diserae is missing since monday at about 10:00, she is believed to be with said Randy Fay, he stands about 5"1 he is 22 years of age driveing a Red/burgandy truck 1999, ex cab s10 pickup, Diamond plate toolbox on the back with Gorgia plates. It has a Kenpo sticker in his rearview mirror and he is armed.
I putting this out there so you can open your eyes and be mine, the Law enforcement agencys have been contacted, since she is 16 there dealing with this as a runaway. Up until I know if she has had Sex with this individual. He is believed to be headed back up to Gorgia, Hinesville.
He has Spken with Vic L and Dennis Conaster, Please keep your eyes open she is my My diamond and I need you to look as well. If any reports come in please contact me Via email or 208 884-0686 also cali # early next week. 951 279 6565.
Thank you for your Help
Respectfully Yours,
Mr. Phillips
PrimalKenpo
Ps. Just so you all know even the strong can be thrown off gaurd, even when they train all there lives, I believe in prayer and I need it now


----------



## someguy (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll keep my eyes open. And add to my prayers.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that; I hope she'll be found (safe) soon...will keep a good thought for her.

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Xequat (Nov 18, 2004)

Good luck.  I work at an airport, so I'll keep an eye out.  Randy Fay and Diserae Phillips.  Got it.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 18, 2004)

My prayers are with Mr. Phillips and Diserae.

I hope she comes back soon, and safely.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 18, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with Mr. Phillips and family for the safe return of Diserae.  How scary and awful for this to happen to anyone.  Please keep us posted on any news.

  :asian:


----------



## Seig (Nov 18, 2004)

If he could post pictures of either or both of them, it would help people that do not know what they look like.


----------



## MJS (Nov 19, 2004)

Just an update--  Copied from the KN.





> To all of you out there Diserae has been found she is in California and im on my way there,again thank you for your prayers and understanding. Now the next step.
> Respectfully Yours,
> Mr Phillips
> PrimalKenpo
> God bless you all



Mike


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 19, 2004)

im glad shes safe and getting home


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 19, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> If he could post pictures of either or both of them, it would help people that do not know what they look like.


I had the same thought pictures would help here.  Good thoughts for the safe return of Diserae.


----------



## Maltair (Nov 19, 2004)

> To all of you out there Diserae has been found she is in California and im on my way there,again thank you for your prayers and understanding. Now the next step.


I hope everything goes well. Mr Phillips and his daughter are both good people. I hope he keeps a level head on his shoulders. I know how I would feel with my daughter's and I would prob just make the situation worse :mp5:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 19, 2004)

That's great news thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Good!* I'm glad to hear that she's been found, and I hope everything works out for her & her father.

Best Wishes,
Gin-Gin


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi all, just a note to let everyone know that Mr. Phillips has been in contact with me [just a few minutes ago] and informed me that Desi (and of course Britney and himself) is doing fine. They are still in California at this time and undergoing necessary counseling, procedures and working on clearing up this very personal situation.

 I know I speak for Mr. Phillips when I say that the comments/posts, offers of help, support and prayers were unparalleled and certainly appreciated. I am personally proud to be a fellow Kenpoist and see the Kenpo World as a whole {regardless of affiliations} pull together in this emergency and work together to help a needy brother and his family...... 

  We  have our own "*Kenpo* Amber Alert" System!!

  Thank you all and get  back to Kenpoing!

  GD
  :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 20, 2004)

Fantastic outcome! I'm glad that she is alright. I'm sure I could speak for everyone that this had to be the hardest situation for her father to go through. Thank goodness she is alright. :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 20, 2004)

Excellent news!!! 

I was afraid to check back in case the news wasn't so good... but I'm delighted that the family has been reunited.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 20, 2004)

Good news to see that Ms. Phillips has been found safe and sound.  
Excellent thread, BTW, hope we can do a little good where we can.
Best wishes and hopes for the Phillips family.

Respectfully,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 21, 2004)

I am very relieved to see she has been found and things are moving along.  I'm very glad to hear, also, of the cooperative effort that lead to this ending.

 Godspeed to healing!


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad she is safe!

 I hope the healing process to her, and her family works in a speedy fashion.
 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 11, 2004)

Just a quick update........ Darrin and I just had a nice conversation on the phone.  It seems that his family is reunited and doing just fine.  Like most families we all experience little challenges from time to time.  

 Darrin, Desi and Brittney are doing just fine and getting life back to the norm.

 Darrin wished to extend a warm "thank you" to all the concerned responses and prayers from everyone.:asian:

 :lookie:


----------



## MJS (Dec 11, 2004)

Thats great to hear!!  

Mike


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the update!  That's excellent news.


----------



## Xequat (Dec 11, 2004)

Great news.  I'm relieved, as I'm sure you are.  Thanks for keeping us posted.  Good job everyone!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 12, 2004)

Excellent.  It's great to hear such good news, especially this time of year.  Thanks again for keeping us updated, and please let the Phillips family know that they are in our thoughts.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 12, 2004)

Ditto that.  Glad she is okay and reunited with her family. It doesn't always turn out that way.  Last year a Wisconsin college student went missing and found out later she had faked it.  Another went missing near Grand Forks and she ended up dead.  That same weekend that happened I had worries  too but my daughter just chose not to communicate, more complicated that that though. Merry Christmas to the Phillips. TW


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 13, 2004)

Great news--thanks for the update, GoldenDragon! :wavey:


----------

